# I Believe



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

I believe that banking institutions are more dangerous to our liberties than standing armies. If the American people ever allow private banks to control the issue of their currency, first by inflation, then by deflation, the banks and corporations that will grow up around [the banks] will deprive the people of all property until their children wake-up homeless on the continent their fathers conquered. The issuing power should be taken from the banks and restored to the people, to whom it properly belongs.
Thomas Jefferson, (Attributed)
3rd president of US (1743 - 1826)






Michael Tellinger

Now I haven't quite decided if he's just some charismatic bullshit preacher, waco or actually knows what he's talking about but a lot of what he says makes perfect sense. Don't let the title of the video fool you, it has very little to do with that. If the fascinating evidence bores you in the first half then skip to about halfway (1:19:38s) about banking and money.

thoughts and viewpoints would be welcome.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

NEVER TRUST BANKS!
They can either decide to shut up shop any time they like for whatever reason, or the Government can close them in a time of "National Emergency".
For example these people have found their banks doors locked in their faces to prevent them getting at their money-

1929 Depression









Bank goes bankrupt-


















PS- I split my money into roughly 3 parts in-
1- my wallet
2- a cardboard box on a kitchen cupboard shelf
3- the bank.

That way by putting it in 3 baskets i'll only lose a third of it if I'm mugged or burgled, or the bank closes.
(unless I'm mugged burgled and locked out of the bank all on the same day)..


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

2Tim215 said:


> I believe that banking institutions are more dangerous to our liberties than standing armies. If the American people ever allow private banks to control the issue of their currency, first by inflation, then by deflation, the banks and corporations that will grow up around [the banks] will deprive the people of all property until their children wake-up homeless on the continent their fathers conquered. The issuing power should be taken from the banks and restored to the people, to whom it properly belongs.
> Thomas Jefferson, (Attributed)
> 3rd president of US (1743 - 1826)
> 
> ...


Anyone that has time for a two hour video ain't got enough to do.

As for the quote by Jefferson. It was made by a man that went bankrupt using slave labor. A man like him has no validity wham it comes to banking or morality. He was a good word smith and that is all. As a man he does not deserve the accolades he gets.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

PalmettoTree said:


> Anyone that has time for a two hour video ain't got enough to do.
> 
> As for the quote by Jefferson. It was made by a man that went bankrupt using slave labor. A man like him has no validity wham it comes to banking or morality. He was a good word smith and that is all. As a man he does not deserve the accolades he gets.


That depends on how you split your time and how much you sleep. Don't have a TV so you'd be amazed at how much extra time I have after a 10/12 hr working day then taking care of a 20 mth old child and cooking supper after my wife has done a 12hr nursing shift so keep your judgements to yourself if you don't have the facts.
And I like the quote and don't give a shit about the man but it would be plagiarism to put up a quote without giving due credit.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lucky Jim said:


> NEVER TRUST BANKS!
> They can either decide to shut up shop any time they like for whatever reason, or the Government can close them in a time of "National Emergency".
> For example these people have found their banks doors locked in their faces to prevent them getting at their money-
> 
> ...


I need to visit you:grin: Now that I know where your money is.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hope for the best, plan for the worst is my motto... We all prep for the scenario when a collapse happens. We should also be prepared in case it doesn't.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Anyone that has time for a two hour video ain't got enough to do.
> 
> As for the quote by Jefferson. It was made by a man that went bankrupt using slave labor. A man like him has no validity wham it comes to banking or morality. He was a good word smith and that is all. As a man he does not deserve the accolades he gets.


I amaze myself at how much I do and have to do each day and yet I watch (or rather listen to) an incredible amount of documentaries. This is definitely a film that can be listened to, in the background, while doing whatever it is that's taking up all of your time (prepperforums.net perhaps).

As far as your statement about Jefferson, I don't see the relevance of it in relation to his opinion on banks. I did not know (and still really don't) that he was bankrupted. I do know that he, like most in Colonial America, was indebted to banks most of his life.

Here is a write up about his debts and how he survived them, as well as his opinions of debtors, if anyone has time or chooses to read them.
Jefferson Bankruptcy : The Colonial Williamsburg Official History & Citizenship Site

I can only guess, judging by your input in the conversation, that you disagree with the belief that banks, and trust in them, are dangerous institutions?


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Never a borrower nor a lender be.
Even the Muslims agree with that.

I have always believed that the Federal Reserve is unconstitutional.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> NEVER TRUST BANKS!
> They can either decide to shut up shop any time they like for whatever reason, or the Government can close them in a time of "National Emergency".
> For example these people have found their banks doors locked in their faces to prevent them getting at their money-
> 
> ...


Only I could ever have a day that crappy. You're safe.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Aside from all that, why put money in a bank or credit union for them to use, and give you .25% or whatever interest on savings and checking! Then turn around and charge 8, 9, 10 whatever % when you want a loan! I only keep enough in to pay bills, the rest goes in a coffee can in the back yard.


----------

